
Is there a share to all button for Snapchat, Instagram, WhatsApp and other? - deepakravindran
I am so fed up by recording across multiple apps to convey the same message out. Is there anyone who is doing a share to all button for stories? It will make life so easy!
======
jabv
I think you're looking for WUPHF.com... [0]

[0]
[http://theoffice.wikia.com/wiki/WUPHF.com_(Website)](http://theoffice.wikia.com/wiki/WUPHF.com_\(Website\))

------
askafriend
Try [https://buffer.com](https://buffer.com)

They've made rounds on HN for various reasons, some good and some not so good
but their core business is to help content creators share on social media.

